# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Αλλαγή θερμοστάτη IMIT

## Trod

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Έχω μια γρήγορη ερώτηση γιατί θέλω να αλλάξω έναν θερμοστάτη που χάλασε. Ο παλιός έχει συνδεδεμένα τα N, L και NO.
 Ο καινούργιος έχει την σειρά  1,3,2,4,5,6

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λέει αυτός P είναι το Live. Άρα το Live πάει στο 1. 
Το neutral πάει στο 2.
Το ΝΟ που θα το συνδέσω;

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. 

ΥΓ: αν και μπορεί να λέω χαζομάρες, για να ανάψει και το λαμπάκι όταν ανοίγει ο θερμοστάτης θα πρέπει να κάνω γέφυρα το 1 με το 5 και το 2 με το 6;

----------


## thomasgree

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=87599

----------


## Trod

Sorry αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη. Μπορείς να μου πεις αν αυτό που λέω είναι σωστό;

----------


## antonisfa

Tο ΝΟ το συνδέεις στο 3.(λέγεται επιστροφή προς καυστήρα)
Στο 1 το live (φάση) 
Τον ουδέτερο στο 6 
Κάνεις γέφυρα 3 με 5 για να σου δείχνει το λαμπάκι

----------

